# Named Driver



## Darzinho (23 Aug 2008)

Hi all,

I wonder if you could tell me what would happen if a husband and wife owned a car each - The husband as a named driver on his wife's car is involved in an accident. A claim is made by the other driver.

Will this effect the no claim's bonus on the husbands car? Does the claim follow the driver?


----------



## briancbyrne (23 Aug 2008)

no - the claim follows the policy holder(wife)...however the policy holders insurers may seek partial recovery from the named drivers (husband) own insurers (if he has a "driving other cars" stipulation on his policy) to help pay the 3rd party costs part of the claim.

The above will effect the no claims bonus if it is not protected.


----------



## Ravima (23 Aug 2008)

insurance companies have a 'Dual Indemnity' Agreement and a 'Dual Indemnity NCD' Agreement.

basically, the claim follows the driver with the drivers NCB being lost. 

Depending on the insurer, the driver's policy wil leither pay 100% or 50% with the other 50% being picked up by the owners policy. 

However, it is the drivers policy that loses the NCD


----------



## Darzinho (24 Aug 2008)

Ravima - that's what I thought.

Is there any information out there on Dual Indemnity agreements?


----------

